# My USB 3.0 ports are not being detected .. [SOLVED]

## cravengemetzel

My HP Pavilion dv6 (I do not know its number suffix yet) has two USB 2.0 ports, which work perfectly fine, but it also has two USB 3.0 ports which do not detect any flash drive of USB HDD that I plug into them . Was there a specific module for USB 3.0 that I was supposed to select when I was compiling the kernel ? 

Then again, my laptop is brand new, but nevertheless, my USB 3.0 ports work flawlessly in Arch Linux . In fact, up until I had these problems I did not even suspect that they were the 3.0 ports, I thought the 2.0 ports were my 3.0 ones and so forth and so on .

If any specs or command-line debugging is required, do let me know .Last edited by cravengemetzel on Wed Mar 14, 2012 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4e8

You need XHCI driver, and UAS driver if your USB-HDD support it.

----------

## cravengemetzel

Are these in-kernel ? Or are they emerged ?

*EDIT*

I found them in the kernel menuconfig, compiling ..

----------

## BillWho

cravengemetzel,

To search for packages emerge app-portage/eix then eix-update

To use it enter eix kernel or whatever you want to search for.

When working in menuconfig you can hit the '/' key then type say UAS and it will show you the setting and where to navigate to.

No packages show for XHCI or UAS with eix

----------

## hcaulfield57

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> You need XHCI driver, and UAS driver if your USB-HDD support it.

 

Thanks for that tip, I was having the same problem that the OP was.

----------

## cravengemetzel

It works now that I compiled xHCI and UAS in-kernel . Marking this thread as solved .

----------

